# 如此大手笔的推广，腾讯自有其底气所在



## Konstantinos

如此大手笔的推广，腾讯自有其底气所在。微信“在海外注册用户已经超过7000万，且在快速增长当中”。

Hi all. I found this in the Standard Course Book of HSK5, chapter 12. I cannot understand the following sentence:

如此大手笔的推广，腾讯自有其底气所在。

At the moment I am here:

如此(so)大(big)手笔(?)的推广(spreading / promotion)，腾讯(Tencent)自有(has)其底气(self-confidence)所在(location).

But it does not make much sense. Neither google translate nor baidu translate help.

I would appreciate if you do help me.

提前感谢。


----------



## blockedart

如此(όπως)大手笔 (του έργου ενός μεγάλου καλλιτέχνη) 的推广 (η προώθηση)，腾讯(η Tencent)自有 (έχει) 其 (τη δική της) 底气 (αντοχή/ανθεκτικότητα κλπ) 所在 (εδώ)。

Το 所在 σημαίνει μέρος αλλά επίσης χρησιμοποιείται για να δείξει πως το Α έχει να κάνει με το Β.
Το 其 είναι ένα πιο επίσημο 他的.


----------



## zhg

I have to point out that the use of 所在 in this sentence is *incorrect*.

所在 is a pronoun which refers to something before it, not something after it.



Konstantinos said:


> 如此大手笔的推广，腾讯自有其底气*所在*。微信“在海外注册用户已经超过7000万，且在快速增长当中”。


You could say:
如此大手笔的推广，腾讯自有其底气。 微信在海外注册用户已经超过7000万，且在快速增长当中。(the second sentence"微信在海外注册用户已经超过7000万，且在快速增长当中" explains why 腾讯如此大手笔的推广（某个产品))
or another possible version could be,
如此大手笔的推广，腾讯的底气*来自*微信在海外注册用户已经超过7000万且在快速增长当中。


----------



## SuperXW

zhg said:


> I have to point out that the use of 所在 in this sentence is *incorrect*.
> 
> 所在 is a pronoun which refers to something before it, not something after it.


虽然是可以删掉，但是为什么“所在”不能指后面呢？
以下是网上找到的，也不至于是错的吧？
人生的每一段苦难和坎坷，都有其价值和意义所在
宁夏在众多展会中有其独特魅力所在
建筑有其自己的所在，它与生活有特殊的物理关系，我不认为它首先得是信息或者符号，而是将进入和围绕着它的生活的一个信封和背景，脚步走在地方上的韵律、专心工作和安静睡觉的一个敏感的容器。


----------



## Konstantinos

Thank you all for your answers.

Some questions, about the sentence:

如此大手笔的推广，腾讯自有其底气所在。

Google translate:

Such a big promotion, Tencent has its own confidence.

Baidu translate:

Tencent has its own confidence in such a big promotion.

Both translations are wrong?

手 means expert referring to Messi?
笔 means writing brush or pen? How does it make sense here?


----------



## Lamb67

FIGURATIVE dashoubi
massive plan; large-scale project
Pleco online


----------



## Konstantinos

Thank you Lamb67 for your answer.

所在 still perplexes me, because dictionaries say place or location, but it cannot make sense here.


----------



## Jake_Chan

如此大手笔的推广，腾讯自有其底气*所在*。
Tencent knows *where *its self-confidence *lies* for such a huge-budget advertising.


Its self-confidence lies in the fact that Wechat has more than 70 million registered users overseas.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这是个病句。”所在”应当删掉。

“底气所在”，这个搭配不太好分辨。换个搭配，“快乐所在”。

他自有其快乐。
他快乐所在是……。

他自有其快乐所在？（）


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这是个病句。”所在”应当删掉。
> 
> “底气所在”，这个搭配不太好分辨。换个搭配，“快乐所在”。
> 
> 他自有其快乐。
> 他快乐所在是……。
> 
> 他自有其快乐所在？（）


那你能不能讨论下我#4中的那几个反例……


----------



## azhong

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这是个病句。”所在”应当删掉。
> 
> “底气所在”，这个搭配不太好分辨。换个搭配，“快乐所在”。
> 
> 他自有其快乐。
> 他快乐所在是……。
> 
> 他自有其快乐所在？（）


如果加個“之”會不會好一些？我個人，很主觀地，認為作者是省略了 “之”。

他自有其快乐 之 所在
他自有其底氣 之 所在


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

azhong said:


> 如果加個“之”會不會好一些？我個人，很主觀低，認為作者是省略了 “之”。
> 
> 他自有其快乐 之 所在
> 他自有其底氣 之 所在


_主要是“底气所在”是什么意思。原句中去掉所在不影响表意。_


----------



## azhong

retrogradedwithwind said:


> _主要是“底气所在”是什么意思。原句中去掉所在不影响表意。_


我也同意不影響意思，但是讀起來我覺得氣勢不一樣：變弱了。音樂節奏感也變差了些。
是我個人很主觀的感受。


----------

